# Happy Father's Day



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This is for my father...........


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fathers Day in Australia isn't celebrated until September. This year will be the second without my Dad. Enjoy the ones you have with those you love. They are gone way too soon.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Father's Day to all the Haunting Daddies out there! You deserve to be a king today!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Goblin, that was a beautiful remembrance poem for your father. 

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy Father's Day to all you Dad's out there


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Father's Day... I got my cake!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Father's Day to all the forum Dads. This is the first Father's Day since my father passed away, so we took Mom out for brunch.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Father's Day to all the Haunter Fathers & there Fathers here on the Forum! Without there existence, it would be a little difficult for us to be here.:googly:


----------

